# How much did you spend on your wedding?



## lynne192

hey all just wanting to see what other people have and what they thought...

i was wondering what you all spent or are spending on your wedding, what was your budget and did you stick to it, where you under it or were you way over it?

do you have any money saving tips?


me and my partner are engaged and looking at wedding time-line, how long we should wait to get married, anyways i am thinking that our budget might be about £4,000...

is it possible to have a nice wedding on a £4,000 budget?
we live in Glasgow, scotland.... 

we both have pretty big families, I am going to ask my auntie who is a graphic designer to do our wedding invitations, order of service, thank you cards, maybe help with favors and also help us with the cake. (she made a beautiful 3D thomas tank cake for my LO) 

anyways would love to hear saving tips and also if anyone has pulled off a lovely £4,000 wedding?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kimboowee

You could do alot of DIY
stationary
cake
favors
flowers
centrepieces
photos

Me and my OH both have large families but we we're quite brutal with our guest list - family that we don't talk to alot or those that wouldn't leave kids or probably wouldnt come we're struck off the day list. We wanted a sit down meal after the wedding and had to keep numbers below 70 to be able to afford the nice menu.
We've invited 120 to the evening and again keeping costs down to £5 per head by just offering bacon/chips/sausage baps instead of a buffet.
We chose to keep the cost of the venue down as we didnt have anybody that could do our DIY stuff for us so had to pay the extra for it to be done. 

Don't be afraid to barter with venues/florists/cake makers - I've got myself freebies/money off from all 3 by just being persistant. Also it helps if times on your side - we had a year to get everything sorted - with more time I would of shopped around more =]


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun x


----------



## Niki

We have a budget of 5,000 :)


----------



## missy123

mine is 22,000 eoro!! i wish i lived in England :cry: its imposable to have a cheap wedding in Ireland :growlmad:


----------



## lynne192

impossible to have a cheap wedding here i think lol.... i am worried £4,000 is alot of money to us but it seems soooo little for weddings :( i have been kinda watching four weddings (i don't watch tv really so this is a huge thing for me) wish they had real wedding shows or a wedding channel to give you tips or advice? do these exist?


----------



## Babydance

hey hun have you looked at Dunblane Hydro? I got married there (it has now changed hands though) 
We never had a budget but as i had just qualified as a wedding planner i tried to do everything cheap as! I did the whole wedding for just under £5000


----------



## lynne192

tbh wont even touch that place, my auntie got married there so first off she would say i copied her, wouldn't likely be able to afford it, the place is miles away and we don't drive almost none of my family does so be more money on cars and such, and when my auntie got married there they fucked up her order, lost her favours and me and my cousin got bad food posioning, so no good memories there lol

thanks anyways.

been considering Cumebrnauld new town hall.... i am orginally from cumbernauld but not sure, my OH's family are rather posh so not sure how they would feel being there.... but then stick them, my OH also not a huge fan of cumbernauld. been looking around Bearsden for place as MIL and that all around that area. hard to suit everyone lol... been mor thinking about the money side of things too, and i know hydro would def be out of our depth and would prob take the whole£4,000 and more from us.


----------



## Babydance

Savings wise - Dresses from Ebay, used hubbies car as wedding car, made our own favours and invites, used a photographer who was just starting out (ask round local uni's and colleges students or just qualified people are cheaper and also sometimes more accurate as they put alot of thought into it), our cake was a gift (im now starting my own cake business so i'd just have made my own) 
AND remember it's your day! So dont fork out for things other people want, only get things you and DF want! xxx


----------



## Babydance

For us Dunblane cost - £2500 of our budget but that was food and drink for 70 sit down and 120 at night. The other couple who got married at the same time as us spent £60,000 on their wedding :rofl:


----------



## Mindy_mini

We spent £18k on our wedding which looking back is a lot of money

But we did have everything we wanted (except fireworks at the end of the evening!)


----------



## Frankie

Theres loads of ways to keep it cheap we are keep ours at 2-2.5K thats including a church wedding, flowers, dress etc


----------



## lynne192

Babydance said:


> Savings wise - Dresses from Ebay, used hubbies car as wedding car, made our own favours and invites, used a photographer who was just starting out (ask round local uni's and colleges students or just qualified people are cheaper and also sometimes more accurate as they put alot of thought into it), our cake was a gift (im now starting my own cake business so i'd just have made my own)
> AND remember it's your day! So dont fork out for things other people want, only get things you and DF want! xxx

i have been looking at Asda's brides dresses and going to edit it slightly, there only £60 which i think is good cause they are rather pretty, just want to add red to it, i have a dress from ebay i bought when i was set to get married to my ex its beautiful but refuse to use it with my OH because sooo bad luck, my OH nor most of my family don't drive. my auntie is a graphic designer and done her invitations so going to ask her nicely to do mine, the thank you cards, save the date, order of serves etc. going to also see if she'll maybe decorate the cake, she is really good. she done a 3D thomas tank cake for my LO's 3rd birthday party last sunday. think going to buy the plain cakes out of M&S or ASDA and then just get her to decorate them.... favours i am thinking getting my MIL to make her famous tablet and make it into heart shapes put two hearts in cello-wrap with our colour scheme ribbon. good idea about photo's never thought about that will look around or look on gumtree they can be pretty good. yeah not interested in what other people want lol, can't afford to care lol.... not sure what else need to get sorted though, still got a while thankfully.



Babydance said:


> For us Dunblane cost - £2500 of our budget but that was food and drink for 70 sit down and 120 at night. The other couple who got married at the same time as us spent £60,000 on their wedding :rofl:

£2,500 is not terrible are you getting married there and pictures taken on the grounds? wow £60,000 thats stupid money to me, i don't even really waqnt to spend £4,000 but had to be kinda realistic. i don't think i could save £60,000 in a lifetime.


----------



## lynne192

Mindy_mini said:


> We spent £18k on our wedding which looking back is a lot of money
> 
> But we did have everything we wanted (except fireworks at the end of the evening!)

rather you than me lol... i couldn't even dream of having £18K never mind spending it on a wedding.... its good it was worth it for you hun, do you have pictures??? we wont be having fireworks, i am phobic of them



Frankie said:


> Theres loads of ways to keep it cheap we are keep ours at 2-2.5K thats including a church wedding, flowers, dress etc

thats not too bad hun, not having a church wedding my partner is against it so wouldn't be a fun day if we did lol.... do you have pictures hun?


----------



## Babydance

I got married there in 2008 and had a wonderful time! Got fab weather for it too!! 

https://apmelvilles.web.officelive.com/apmelvilles222.aspx thats the pics of the wedding with my £90 dress lol


----------



## ragdoll

We had a wonderful wedding. So great and it only cost about £4000.

My dress was like £300, 
Bridesmaid dresses were £70 each 3 adults and 1 at £30 for a 10 yr old.
Church fees and choir £450
Reception room with DJ, Meal, Buffet, Champagne, 3 hotel rooms, master of ceremonies £2000
Made my own table decs
Artifical flowers cost less
My friend done the invites
Uncle was photographer
Cousin done hair
Friend done make up.
Rings were from a good company call Smooch........great company. £600 for 2 with 4 free gifts.
Car paid for by in laws
Cake paid for my in laws
I designed my own table plan and cost £3.00 for a canvas and a lilac pillow case!
Fairy lights for decs rather then balloons and flowers.

EBAY!!! Love it


In the end the wedding went so well, no hitches and was so glamorous for the cost


----------



## lynne192

Babydance said:


> I got married there in 2008 and had a wonderful time! Got fab weather for it too!!
> 
> https://apmelvilles.web.officelive.com/apmelvilles222.aspx thats the pics of the wedding with my £90 dress lol

looks great hun xxx got some pictures from my auntie got married there in 2003


----------



## lynne192

ragdoll said:


> We had a wonderful wedding. So great and it only cost about £4000.
> 
> My dress was like £300,
> Bridesmaid dresses were £70 each 3 adults and 1 at £30 for a 10 yr old.
> Church fees and choir £450
> Reception room with DJ, Meal, Buffet, Champagne, 3 hotel rooms, master of ceremonies £2000
> Made my own table decs
> Artifical flowers cost less
> My friend done the invites
> Uncle was photographer
> Cousin done hair
> Friend done make up.
> Rings were from a good company call Smooch........great company. £600 for 2 with 4 free gifts.
> Car paid for by in laws
> Cake paid for my in laws
> I designed my own table plan and cost £3.00 for a canvas and a lilac pillow case!
> Fairy lights for decs rather then balloons and flowers.
> 
> EBAY!!! Love it
> 
> 
> In the end the wedding went so well, no hitches and was so glamorous for the cost

thanks for list hun where did you get married? how much did the buffet cost you per head?


----------



## ragdoll

We live and got married in Ipswich. Local church and had the reception at Holiday Inn. 
Worked out about £18 per head for the meal, buffet and drink package they offered. We added bits too it etc.


----------



## lynne192

not to bad i guess, all adds up ah lol.


----------



## Heidi

We had a rough budget of 5-6k but it ended up close on 10k in the end! My dress and the bridesmaids dresses cost allot more than we wanted them too, but they looked fab and everyone was happy lol :)


----------



## lynne192

do you have pictures hun?


----------



## Heidi

I only have about 5 in my journal on page 3, which are only of me and DH and our LO. I dont have any of the actual venue or anything yet. :)


----------



## lynne192

oh right oh well will see what i can find.


----------



## lynne192

where did you get married look very warm?


----------



## Arlandria

We've budgeted £10,000 - lets see if that sticks...just started planning!! ha ha


----------



## amylk87

Think mine is costing about 11-12k, my parents are paying for it :) x


----------



## lynne192

Cassandra said:


> We've budgeted £10,000 - lets see if that sticks...just started planning!! ha ha

awww well wish you loads of bargins and such :D



amylk87 said:


> Think mine is costing about 11-12k, my parents are paying for it :) x

wow lucky you lol... lucky B lol.... wish someone would pay for ours lol.


----------



## Heidi

lynne192 said:


> where did you get married look very warm?

Southampton, good old sunny england :)


----------



## lynne192

oh looks sunny and tropical might just be way picture has been taking looks nice :D


----------



## Farie

Ours is coming in at just under $1000 NZD (less than we thought as we've cut out a few bits)- not including the honeymoon
Honeymoon will be about $1400 NZD all in

So in all about $2400 NZD (£1200)


----------



## lynne192

lucky you that would suit me btter lol but ah well.... congratulations on the wedding hope its a brilliant day xx


----------



## ArticBaby

:wedding: 3,000

:sex: :shipw: Honeymoon 2,000....Cruise to Bahamas :hugs:


----------



## EstelSeren

Wedding cost us less than £2500 total! That includes a non-registry office civil wedding, a 3 course meal for 46 people and a reception at another venue with a full buffet! My dress and my flowergirl's dress cost us £40 total! Gareth's aunty was a seamstress and she made them for us and gave us a huge discount on the materials as a wedding present. The cake mil made for free. The hire for the 2 venues cost us £250 total (we could have saved £100 if we'd taken the ceremony venue up on their offer of a free disco!) The evening entertainment cost us £100 for PA hire as we had friends DJing! If we didn't know the guy already through RocSoc events (hubby was on the committee!) then it would have cost £180 for the same set-up! Photgraphy cost us £300 for a friend who is a semi-professional photographer to do them for us- and I think he only charged us because he really needed the money and he was coming over to Aber from Kent! Videography was a wedding present from a friend who's studying Film and TV. Flowers cost about £12 total as we grew our own! Hubby's outfit cost about £185 total, which included a major bargain on his tailcoat that I bought for £15 in an ex-rental sale! Meal cost about £1100 including mead (honey wine) on the tables, so 9 bottles! Buffet for about 100 people cost no more than about £200 (hubby's family did most of it so I just know that the cold meats that we bought cost £20 in total!). Hair and makeup was done for me by friends- I spent about £15 buying in decent makeup! My shoes cost £40. My underwear and jewellery cost £40 total. Registrar cost £290 total (includes giving notice). Attendents and parents' gifts cost about £90 total. Decorations for the reception venue cost about £2 (we did paper chains in the wedding colours and the venue supplied flowers and candles!). We also paid £2 for party poppers which we had used instead of confetti! Cake stand hire cost £40.
We had an amazing day! There's no need to spend out a huge amount to have a great time! The best things about our wedding was that it was very, very personal and everybody who's close to us and important to us was involved in some way! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## RedRose19

missy123 said:


> mine is 22,000 eoro!! i wish i lived in England :cry: its imposable to have a cheap wedding in Ireland :growlmad:

totally agree... having a buffet is not the norm here which i wish we could do :cry: it would be so cheaper

our budget is 10,000


----------



## Vici

You can do most of the things you wnat on a smaller budget, you just need to be savvy. For example if you plan on a plain white 3 tier cake, it could cost you £400 from some places but you could buy in Asda for £40 max :) Don't be afraid to barter and always look at "set packages" at venues. Some can be fab but others include things you wouldn't have chosen so sctually end up costing more. Also don't feel you have to follow some kind of wedding trend - we are having fish and chips for our main meal and having beer for our welcome drinks :)


----------



## lynne192

ArticBaby said:


> :wedding: 3,000
> 
> :sex: :shipw: Honeymoon 2,000....Cruise to Bahamas :hugs:

wow how did you do that would love if you shared your secret



EstelSeren said:


> Wedding cost us less than £2500 total! ...
> We had an amazing day! There's no need to spend out a huge amount to have a great time! The best things about our wedding was that it was very, very personal and everybody who's close to us and important to us was involved in some way! :thumbup:
> 
> Beca :wave:

thats good you managed to get away with only spending that and it being so nice, its good you had people to help going to try and get people to help but doubt it will help much i think the venue is gonig to skin us then will need to think about the wedding itself, the band and the food... not sure what its all going to cost me, have a to do list and budget list on hitched.com but not sure what it will look like cause not started the write up budget...



babyhopes10 said:


> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> mine is 22,000 eoro!! i wish i lived in England :cry: its imposable to have a cheap wedding in Ireland :growlmad:
> 
> totally agree... having a buffet is not the norm here which i wish we could do :cry: it would be so cheaper
> 
> our budget is 10,000Click to expand...

i considering having a buffet cause i have a huge family.... so not sure...


----------



## lynne192

Vici said:


> You can do most of the things you wnat on a smaller budget, you just need to be savvy. For example if you plan on a plain white 3 tier cake, it could cost you £400 from some places but you could buy in Asda for £40 max :) Don't be afraid to barter and always look at "set packages" at venues. Some can be fab but others include things you wouldn't have chosen so sctually end up costing more. Also don't feel you have to follow some kind of wedding trend - we are having fish and chips for our main meal and having beer for our welcome drinks :)

lol someone else said about fish and chips lol... wanna have a us wedding lol.... but do want to have the dress, the family and good time, but got time to sort everything out and save... wish could convince my OH for sooner wedding but not happening anytime soon lol.


----------



## Vici

well we're having 70ish (not finalised yet) for the day and another 70 for the evening (hot dogs and bacon rolls), welcome drinks, fresh flowers, my dream dress (2nd hand), 4 adult BMs (all items bar shoes paid for), 3 FGs (all items paid for), 6 males in bridal party (all items bar shoes paid for), fancy invites/table plan, sweetie table, outdoor giant games, rings, wedding night hotel room, hair/makeup and jewellry, gifts and all ceremony for £5000 x


----------



## chelseaharvey

I have updated my spreadsheet for everything that i would like at my wedding & it is coming in at just over 20k

Now i am no where spending near that amount so i need to try to cut some corners somewhere, get some bargain prices or not have them at all


----------



## elmaxie

I am in Edinburgh and I think we got married for just over £5000.

We had a hotel wedding and reception so got room hire for free.

Also we had it on a Friday so straight off got 10% discount.

I also got ALOT of things off ebay to make my own invites, tiaras, table settings, table decor (although for during the meal we used the free candle holders and candles with little satin petals scattered and added that glitter stuff for the evening) I had a friend make a simple wedding cake of 4 tiers for us and kept flowers to a minimum or centre piece for registrar table which we used on our top table and bouquets and button holes.
I ordered my bridesmaids dresses online and they got them altered and found shoes.

I had bacon rolls for our evening meal and egg rolls for the vegetarians...

Seriously a wedding is as costy as you make it at the end of the day...and I was not creative before we got engaged but I practiced at tiaras and invites and didnt do badly at all!

Good Luck!

Emma.xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

We've spent £9000 altogether.. thats absolutely, everything... we could have done it for around £7000 if we had fewer luxuries. x


----------



## lynne192

Vici said:


> well we're having 70ish (not finalised yet) for the day and another 70 for the evening (hot dogs and bacon rolls), welcome drinks, fresh flowers, my dream dress (2nd hand), 4 adult BMs (all items bar shoes paid for), 3 FGs (all items paid for), 6 males in bridal party (all items bar shoes paid for), fancy invites/table plan, sweetie table, outdoor giant games, rings, wedding night hotel room, hair/makeup and jewellry, gifts and all ceremony for £5000 x

not to bad hun trying to stick to max of £4,000 been looking around so hopefully will have more budget idea soon... 



chelseaharvey said:


> I have updated my spreadsheet for everything that i would like at my wedding & it is coming in at just over 20k
> 
> Now i am no where spending near that amount so i need to try to cut some corners somewhere, get some bargain prices or not have them at all

wow 20k ours more like 20% of that lol



elmaxie said:


> I am in Edinburgh and I think we got married for just over £5000.
> 
> We had a hotel wedding and reception so got room hire for free.
> 
> Also we had it on a Friday so straight off got 10% discount.
> 
> I also got ALOT of things off ebay to make my own invites, tiaras, table settings, table decor (although for during the meal we used the free candle holders and candles with little satin petals scattered and added that glitter stuff for the evening) I had a friend make a simple wedding cake of 4 tiers for us and kept flowers to a minimum or centre piece for registrar table which we used on our top table and bouquets and button holes.
> I ordered my bridesmaids dresses online and they got them altered and found shoes.
> 
> I had bacon rolls for our evening meal and egg rolls for the vegetarians...
> 
> Seriously a wedding is as costy as you make it at the end of the day...and I was not creative before we got engaged but I practiced at tiaras and invites and didnt do badly at all!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Emma.xx

do you have pictures emma? sounds lovely hun i have a few family members that might help me so will see soon hopefully x


----------



## lynne192

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> We've spent £9000 altogether.. thats absolutely, everything... we could have done it for around £7000 if we had fewer luxuries. x

thats kl hun i think we'll need to cut almost everything :(


----------



## kintenda

lynne192 said:


> Hopeful 4 #1 said:
> 
> 
> We've spent £9000 altogether.. thats absolutely, everything... we could have done it for around £7000 if we had fewer luxuries. x
> 
> thats kl hun i think we'll need to cut almost everything :(Click to expand...

You don't at all. 

At the end of the day, as long as you can afford the actual wedding, it doesn't matter. We are being creative & pulling in favours left, right & centre which is cutting our costs a hell of a lot. If we didn't have those resources available, we could still afford to do it but we probably would have gone for a scaled down party anyway. 

If you think about it, you can divide the main expenses into a few different areas - church/wedding venue, photographer, dress etc. Break it down & work out what you feel is more important. Can you get any favours from anyone to save you some money?

Eg...

Entertainment - OH's best man's band. They're really amazing. Also using IPod for a playlist after they've finished/before they play (not decided order yet).
Cake - one of my mum's oldest friends who I am really close to.
Food - OH's parents have offered to help us cover the cost (prob not the full amount) & OH's aunt is making it for cost price - we could have a minimal buffet for £8 but we're going for a really big spread at £10 pr head. That's a big, big, big fork buffet. My mum & I are also making scones & sandwiches for a cream tea which will cost hardly anything, comparatively.
Etc - there's more but gives you an idea.

I think you're thinking too much about money atm, Lynne, & you will find that there will be new businesses & cost effective things to do by the time you need to start planning your vendors. I would scout around atm & use your time to brainstorm loads of different ideas (& again, favours you can pull in)...

It'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

we'll get there i guess :D


----------



## GlasgowAngel

We got married in January and planned the whole thing in 3 weeks and it cost us under 3k, we had our ceremony in Park circus which was stunning followed by our reception at the Kingspark hotel. We had the full works and noone could believe how stunning our wedding was given how little time we had to sort everything and over xmas perios too, and given our small budget.

You can have a look here 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=193977&id=631602626&l=bf82eb6851


----------



## Arlandria

GlasgowAngel said:


> We got married in January and planned the whole thing in 3 weeks and it cost us under 3k, we had our ceremony in Park circus which was stunning followed by our reception at the Kingspark hotel. We had the full works and noone could believe how stunning our wedding was given how little time we had to sort everything and over xmas perios too, and given our small budget.
> 
> You can have a look here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=193977&id=631602626&l=bf82eb6851

Aw you look lovely hun! I love the fact that you havent had white/cream shoes for your wedding :) I was thinking of doing the same, i dont see the point in getting a pair of shoes i'll never wear again! X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Our budget is about 10k x


----------



## lynne192

GlasgowAngel said:


> We got married in January and planned the whole thing in 3 weeks and it cost us under 3k, we had our ceremony in Park circus which was stunning followed by our reception at the Kingspark hotel. We had the full works and noone could believe how stunning our wedding was given how little time we had to sort everything and over xmas perios too, and given our small budget.
> 
> You can have a look here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=193977&id=631602626&l=bf82eb6851

wow hun i really hope we can pull that off :D we have about £4,000 budget hopefully.



EmzyMathRuby said:


> Our budget is about 10k x

wow 10k with could have that lol.


----------



## madcatwoman

we spent £12k, that was back in 2006, 6k went on the wedding and 6k went on the honeymoon!


----------



## Arlandria

Wow what did you do for 6k honeymoon?!? x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lynne192 said:


> GlasgowAngel said:
> 
> 
> We got married in January and planned the whole thing in 3 weeks and it cost us under 3k, we had our ceremony in Park circus which was stunning followed by our reception at the Kingspark hotel. We had the full works and noone could believe how stunning our wedding was given how little time we had to sort everything and over xmas perios too, and given our small budget.
> 
> You can have a look here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=193977&id=631602626&l=bf82eb6851
> 
> wow hun i really hope we can pull that off :D we have about £4,000 budget hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> EmzyMathRuby said:
> 
> 
> Our budget is about 10k xClick to expand...
> 
> wow 10k with could have that lol.Click to expand...

My partner got alot of compensation for a bad accident so some of that is paying for our wedding lol x


----------



## madcatwoman

Cassandra said:


> Wow what did you do for 6k honeymoon?!? x

lol, you may well ask!.

My father in law recommended a place in stlucia and said we should go(&paid for it-otherwise we would have gone somewhere alot cheaper!!)

Here....https://www.jalousieplantation.com/


----------



## missy123

madcatwoman said:


> Cassandra said:
> 
> 
> Wow what did you do for 6k honeymoon?!? x
> 
> lol, you may well ask!.
> 
> My father in law recommended a place in stlucia and said we should go(&paid for it-otherwise we would have gone somewhere alot cheaper!!)
> 
> Here....https://www.jalousieplantation.com/Click to expand...

OMG thats the honeymoon i want!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

missy123 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandra said:
> 
> 
> Wow what did you do for 6k honeymoon?!? x
> 
> lol, you may well ask!.
> 
> My father in law recommended a place in stlucia and said we should go(&paid for it-otherwise we would have gone somewhere alot cheaper!!)
> 
> Here....https://www.jalousieplantation.com/Click to expand...
> 
> OMG thats the honeymoon i want!!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

it was very dramatically senic, i did struggle with the food though as im a fussy eater!.

I would also highly recommend the maldives to anyone(this is also where we got engaged)
https://www.kuredu.com/index.aspx

ive been very spoilt in my time by my husband with destinations, something i will miss when we have a baby i think!


----------



## Missy89

We're getting married in just over a month at Gretna Green,Scotland. I didn't want anyone there as I would be too shy to do the whole thing in front of everyone so we're doing the wedding just the two of us a big (300 people) party after abit closer too home :D Here's a breakdown:

Grenta wedding inc. Photography (12, 8x10 prints) £350
Wedding night Hotel: £110
Hotel night before: £60
Wedding dress(red bridesmaids dress really!) £90
My H2B allready has a hundred posh suits for his job
Rings: £150
Boquet: Ebay personlised exactly how I wanted it £15
Button Hole: £5
Accesories: £20

So all in all if you really wanted to do a cheap wedding you could just do that and that would be £800 and in all fairness everything is exaclty as I want it!

Buuuut then theres the party, which tbh is an optional extra you could do the above and get you close family and friends to come for a meal with you and everyone pays for themseves, maybe provide drinks??

But heres a breakdown of the party:
Venue: Free as I used to work there and they know they'll make alot on drinks with 300 people!
Food: :My mum runs a cafe and we decided to do a buffet of cold meats, cheese, Fresh bread, pickles, scones, jam, Salad, we done a trial run for 20 of us and it looked very posh! £300 
Cake: We're having a cupcake cake, hiring a stand, buying the little packs of 12 cupcakes from asda and icing them the day before and decorating the stand £40-£45
Favours: Ive got boxes for the cakes, put them together myself and stuck personlised lables on (made at H2B work) and people can fill them up with a cake and as many sweets as the can off the table £30
Sweet Table: Ive been buying handfulls of stuff in with the weekly shop for 2months and still 3months till party so should have loads!
Decorations: Ive been ording bits off ebay all together, including plastic champs flutes which ive decorated for center pieces £30
Choco Foutain: Brought one for 30quid and chocolate marshmellows etc 20 quid so £50
Invites: I brought black and red card, ribbon and feathers and printed off the inside and made them myself- had great fun £15

So all together £470-£500 Add another £200 if I didnt get the venue free and maybe another £100- £200 incase I forgot anything or end up getting anything else and thats still £900 tops but mine should be £700 tops

Soooo whole wedding and party( on a seperate day so no stressing on my wedding day for: £1500 Max

It can be done!

:D


----------



## Arlandria

Madcatwoman > Wow, that looks stunning! And you'll be suprised how much you can still do with a baby with the right planning :)

Missy89> Thats fab that you've done it so cheap! I do think to myself sometimes that no matter how much or less we spend we'll still have a wonderful day but then we say "Oh can we just have this?" and my OH will be like "And this?" and by the time we know it were back upto a couple of grand!! lol daft really xx


----------



## 24/7

We got married in a hotel with 26 people having a three course meal, and didn't go for cheap options with anything, and we managed to do our whole wedding for 2k. xx


----------



## honeybee2

we had a budget of £4500 which we could pay easily, but then I noticed other things I wanted and its £5000 now. However, my MIL wants to feed guests twice and pay for it so I can see it being about £6000 in all. Maybe £6500 tops. 

We are having it in Brecon Castle.
Full works and stuff.
Saving money on lots of things though, my mates a photographer from uni so she's doing pictures, 4 tier cake is £200 (I have to decorate it but its all different flavours), umm my dress was £500 instead of £1000 because it was ex sample, my bridal party paying for own clothes, my fowers and chair covers and chocolate fountain all by same supplier so i got a discount. Having a huge hot buffet instead of silver service (but still having table plan with lovely centrepieces) having bottles of beer for toasts instead of sparkling wine (because we love beer and its alot more informal) most of the entertainment is made by ourselves (we are having a guitar hero room for the boys and putting quizes on the tables, the band is cheap as we know them and so is the DJ).

If anyone wants to know how to save money on any aspect of their wedding, give me a shout!!!! xx


----------



## Lynz16

We done ours for about £900 but we did get married abroad and didn't pay for the holiday so if we had to pay for flights and accomodation it would have taken it up to about £2000.

I got my dress from Marks and Spencer for £60 and I couldn't have found a nicer one for more money if I tried.
I'm lucky because my mum owns a favour/stationery business in edinburgh (paperlace) so she done all my invites, balloons, favours and cake for nothing for me and my dad is a member of the local bowling club so we got the hall for the reception for nothing.

We had to pay for the wedding (done by a simple wedding in Key west) which was about £200 including photography, our marriage licence £70, my dress £60, My OH's outfit for the wedding and kilt for the reception £100, the band for reception £200 (https://mixnmac.co.uk) and buffet for the reception £200 and we had a lovely meal out for the family after the wedding in Key west which came to about £70.


----------



## Missy89

Cassandra said:


> Madcatwoman > Wow, that looks stunning! And you'll be suprised how much you can still do with a baby with the right planning :)
> 
> Missy89> Thats fab that you've done it so cheap! I do think to myself sometimes that no matter how much or less we spend we'll still have a wonderful day but then we say "Oh can we just have this?" and my OH will be like "And this?" and by the time we know it were back upto a couple of grand!! lol daft really xx

Well OH had a fair wedge of savings and we're moving in a few months so we want to buy a house but he told me I could have the wedding of my dreams and we'll see what we have left for the deposit, but without trying I made it cheap, I want a big house and decorated exactly how I want, a house last forever and will be our home, a wedding is just one day, but even so Ive had eveything I wanted for it and I know its gunna be the day(s) of my dreams, more so because I know it wont cost a fortune, I think Id kinda resent the day if it cost loads then it meant I had to skimp on the house.:thumbup:


----------



## MrsVenn

We spent about £14k on the wedding and just over £5k on the honeymoon. We were extremely lucky that we didn't have a budget so just paid what it cost to have what we wanted.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

6 1/2 k inc honeymoon and everything Dad paid the cost of the hotel and reception we paid for everthing else


----------



## lynne192

EmzyMathRuby said:


> My partner got alot of compensation for a bad accident so some of that is paying for our wedding lol x

thats handy, not sure would have used it on a wedding but we're skint so money is important lol



Missy89 said:


> We're getting married in just over a month at Gretna Green,Scotland....
> Soooo whole wedding and party( on a seperate day so no stressing on my wedding day for: £1500 Max
> 
> It can be done!
> 
> :D

sounds nice hun i thought about this but not sure. want something near to use, i been to gretna before and there are lovely places to get married but seem some right horrible ones too lol. plus me a nightmare as alot of my family doesn't drive so would need to pay a hell of a lot more for transport. :(



24/7 said:


> We got married in a hotel with 26 people having a three course meal, and didn't go for cheap options with anything, and we managed to do our whole wedding for 2k. xx

thats great hun not sure of our numbers yet but prob be more than that :(



MrsVenn said:


> We spent about £14k on the wedding and just over £5k on the honeymoon. We were extremely lucky that we didn't have a budget so just paid what it cost to have what we wanted.

wow 14k lol thats mad money to me and not even thinking about it alright for some lol... ah well was it all you dreamed of? do you have pictures?



Mrs Doddy said:


> 6 1/2 k inc honeymoon and everything Dad paid the cost of the hotel and reception we paid for everthing else

thats kl wish my family would help but not likely to happen although my partner told me to get my MIL to hire the kilts as she knows the best places so maybe she'll feel generous and pay for them lol.


----------



## honeybee2

We are splitting the budget.

My MIL has paid £1500 but offering another £1000 for food.
My Dad is paying £1000 because he's a tight arse.
My mum (bless her is paying £700 because she also has 5 other kids to dress and pay for on the day with hotel and stuff)
And me and the OH are paying the rest (although I'm paying more than he is because unfortunately thats the ways its planned out) lmao xx


----------



## lynne192

by looks of things i am paying the whole £4k


----------



## honeybee2

well, thats if my dad will actually cop up the money!!!!!!


----------



## lynne192

hope he does hun :( my dad can't help us has alot of debt and such himself, my mum has nothing either and already in £2k debt to her so need to get that paid back to her, feel guilty but things always been mega tight, my in laws are alot better off, my MIL not so much but her family is really pretty well off so. i dunno. his dad sadly passed away 5years ago this december.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lynne192 said:


> EmzyMathRuby said:
> 
> 
> My partner got alot of compensation for a bad accident so some of that is paying for our wedding lol x
> 
> thats handy, not sure would have used it on a wedding but we're skint so money is important lol
> 
> 
> we have spent the last 6yrs being skint (and I mean not even 10p left at end of week lol) His accident was very serious and was not his fault at all. He still cant go back to his old job etc etc so he got ALOT of money, enough to sort us with all the things we could only dream about. I think the wedding its self will be about 6k and the honeymoon and spending money is the rest so it doesn't sound that much when you split it xx
> 
> I have looked at some money saving ideas and will be doing lots of them- I didnt even think of some of them! fab ideas on this thread xClick to expand...


----------



## lynne192

poor things thats horrible can sympatise, my partner was knocked down good few years ago and had a 40/60 chance of surviving was horrible i wasn't close to him back them so luckily wasn't as bad for me but his mum was in utter pieces and he is lucky to be alive other than a fucked ankle and very slight brain injury he is fine, fully functioning.... 

i think because tbh i am not that bothered about what the wedding has and doesn't have, money saving ideas always good no matter what the budget lol


----------



## honeybee2

awww sorry to hear that Lynn!!!! xx


----------



## lynne192

don't be sorry to me lol... my partner that it happened to he got money for his accident too but was only like £3k but he enjoyed it i think lol. regrets wasting it but ah well he was alot younger, i had a trust fund at 16 and god really wish i had kept it and not wasted it too was only £2k but could have really helped but when your young like that you don't think you'll ever need that... 

we'll get there lol if we don't it will be reg office and no guest and a KFC afterwards lol joke.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They are scary times. I wish it never happened rather then get the money but it has been nice to pay off things and treat ourselves for the first time. He is still very nervous on the road and wont drive.

I dont want a huge wedding, I dont even know that many people haha but its the little touches I like. x


----------



## chelseaharvey

Another one who is also having to pay for the whole wedding themselves :-(


----------



## lynne192

chelseaharvey said:


> Another one who is also having to pay for the whole wedding themselves :-(

awww hugs lol we can be skint together then lol



EmzyMathRuby said:


> They are scary times. I wish it never happened rather then get the money but it has been nice to pay off things and treat ourselves for the first time. He is still very nervous on the road and wont drive.
> 
> I dont want a huge wedding, I dont even know that many people haha but its the little touches I like. x

know what you mean hun, i am sorry you and your family had to go through that. really hope the day goes well but i am sure it will x


----------



## honeybee2

Luckily, my MIL had no daughters so I think she feels she has to pay a chunk of it bless her. She is a diamond.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

my poor parents lol they had 3 girls x


----------



## lynne192

lol lucky you my MIL is pretty good to us always gives me money for the wee man and for me etc which she never expects back (my son's not her real grandson) she doesn't know much about our wedding plans tbh we haven't talked to our family about it yet, they know we're engaged well some of them do lol and because we have over 5 years can't be bothered with the horrible comments like "why the fuck you bothering now then" answer is simple we need to save etc we did tell most people we wouldn't be getting married anytime soon....


----------



## honeybee2

Dont you ever feel the need to explain to people sweetie. We've been engaged for nearly 3 years and only just starting planning it and booking things. Things like this take time and patience and also you need to be absolutely certain its what you want to do- I mean you may not want a traditional wedding, you dont need regrets :o) x


----------



## babytots

Another one having to pay for it myself. Well df is putting what he can towards it but as his wages go on our bills etc he doesn't have much left over to put in the pot so to speak. Everything has been done on budget since we only decided a month ago to get married.

We are looking to spend about £1,500 £2,000 tops. Breakdown of our budget is:

Registry office-£120 and £60 to give notice
Meal after- Guests are contributing as our wedding gift.
Evening Reception- Roughly £450 for buffet 
D.j- £100
Childrens entertainment (face painting and balloons) £50
Dress- £275
My shoes-£10
Rings-£50 
Flowers-£55 (inc. mine,3 bridesmaids and 2 flowegirl wands)
Bridesmaid dresses- £45 for 3
Flowergirls dresses- £20
Car-£195
Suits- Df hasn't decided yet
Cake- Making it myself unless we have money left over to buy one ready made.
Favours-£15
Centerpieces- £10
Photography- Yet to be confirmed otherwise brother doing it.

Think thats nearly everything just a few bits and bobs that we have yet to decide on. x


----------



## honeybee2

babytots- how did you get your flowers so cheap?? do you have pics of what you want?? xx


----------



## babytots

honeybee2 said:


> babytots- how did you get your flowers so cheap?? do you have pics of what you want?? xx

I got them from ebay though I was a tight wad and got myself a bridesmaid bouquet and my bridesmaids childrens sized ones but its all good as the dresses they are wearing would look daft with a big bunch and the minimalistic effect looks better. :thumbup:

This is the link to the flowers I got for myself.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260596733078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

The seller is away on holiday at the moment but I know she did various colours/flowers/themes. x


----------



## honeybee2

thats amazing!!!!!! usually i HATE artificial flowers, but they are not bad at all- you go girl!!! xx


----------



## babytots

Me too prefer real ones over artificial but I wanted something we could keep forever as a memento of our big day and also so we could place my bouquet on my daughters grave without them dying and drying out.

They look soooooo much better in real life too honestly if I hadn't of known they were fake I would have thought they were real lmao. I keep opening the box and holding my flowers makes me feel so giddy inside imagining myself in my dress and holding them :haha: x


----------



## honeybee2

heheh!!! awww so exciting, and what a lovely idea about the grave. Oh no, they are lovely!!!! honestly!! xx


----------



## lynne192

no regrets just need the time to save as really don't have the money to spare so gonna take us at least that long to get this money together :( would do it sooner if i could but anyways my family can be really nasty with comments just the way they are. i already have my OH's initals on my chest on my heart so thats enough for me, i just want to be his wife but always want a lovely day. my partner is finding it hard to talk to his family about it cause he feels they will think he's too young, he is older than what his grandparents where when they got married and started a family. his mother has never been married so... i dunno i think it would sound worse if we got pregnant and then he said it because would seem like that's the only reason we are doing it because its really not!


----------



## honeybee2

how old are you and your oh if you dont mind me asking???


----------



## lynne192

babytots said:


> Another one having to pay for it myself. Well df is putting what he can towards it but as his wages go on our bills etc he doesn't have much left over to put in the pot so to speak. Everything has been done on budget since we only decided a month ago to get married.
> 
> We are looking to spend about £1,500 £2,000 tops. Breakdown of our budget is:
> 
> Registry office-£120 and £60 to give notice
> Meal after- Guests are contributing as our wedding gift.
> Evening Reception- Roughly £450 for buffet
> D.j- £100
> Childrens entertainment (face painting and balloons) £50
> Dress- £275
> My shoes-£10
> Rings-£50
> Flowers-£55 (inc. mine,3 bridesmaids and 2 flowegirl wands)
> Bridesmaid dresses- £45 for 3
> Flowergirls dresses- £20
> Car-£195
> Suits- Df hasn't decided yet
> Cake- Making it myself unless we have money left over to buy one ready made.
> Favours-£15
> Centerpieces- £10
> Photography- Yet to be confirmed otherwise brother doing it.
> 
> Think thats nearly everything just a few bits and bobs that we have yet to decide on. x


pretty darn good hun need you to budget mine for me and then will have money left over lol :D


----------



## lynne192

we're 21 atm will be almost 27 when we get married :(


----------



## honeybee2

I'm 21 :o) My partner is 24. I'll be 22 when I get married (2 months away from being 23) and he'll be 25 nearly 26. 

Its not how old you are- its how you feel. You have a family unit together- no reason you can't make it official xx


----------



## lynne192

yeah completely he is just the youngest in his generation in the family and think that makes it worse because most of his counsins are like 10+years older than him and that's them just getting married and starting families, my family are mostly younger and get married/have kids younger, i am the oldest out of the youngest if that makes sense the cousin just older than me is married been married 2ish years and the one younger than me is 8years younger so too young to get married lol :D


----------



## lynne192

oh and i am the oldest on my dad's side of the family so.


----------



## honeybee2

blinking eck!!!! thats confusing hahaha! I'm the first one out of family of my generation to get married. First of all the grandkids/ kids and stuff.


----------



## lynne192

lol my older cousins on my mum's side are all married off and on my dad's side i am the oldest and will be the first...

on both sides of the family my cousins are bearly if even legal to get married lol


----------



## hevGsd

My budget is £4000 too! 

We were all planned to get married in South Africa (OH is South African) but have now decided to get married here.Trying to plan it for next July/Aug. Ive been looking for venues for the last few weeks and have 2 favs in mind :thumbup: I'm getting prices for one of them this week and have found out prices for the other. We are going to have around 75ish people to the wedding and to the eve do. I'm going to "try" to do alot of things myself :wacko:

Im sure you will do it for £4000, If I will be able to then you definitely will! Im so bad with money!


----------



## MrsVenn

We are both very fortunate so were lucky to have such a 'budget'. My mum paid for our wedding and we paid for our honeymoon ourselves. We had 53 guests in total to both the ceremony and reception.

The main cost was the location of the wedding (Sopwell House in St Albans - use of 3 rooms, staff and inc. accomodation for us overnight), food and drinks. Followed by my dress, outfits for bridesmaids, groom, BM etc, followed by (in cost order) photographer, rings, registry fees, cars, flowers, cake, hair, makeup and then all the little extras like shoes, jewellery etc. We didn't have a band or DJ btw as we didn't want a party. Instead we had music playing in the background throughout the dinner and into the evening. We chatted over drinks followed by an evening tea of sandwiches, cake and tea. It was exactly what I wanted :) My mum thought I wanted this big extravagant princess wedding so was gobsmacked when I said, nope! Good food, good company, perfect atmosphere..that was my motto :thumbup:

Here's some piccies - some are a bit random:
https://s565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/


----------



## booflebump

I love you piccies Mrs Venn. I have a 'bigger' budget too, but a lot of that has to do with how many people we have to feed and water! xxx


----------



## Pops

Like Boofs and Mrs V, we have a larger budget...in fact, we don't have one, we just booked where we loved and are having the things we want. It isn't a show off wedding, far from it, it just happens that the things we like add up!

We could get a lot more for our money elsewhere as we are only having 40 people all in to the day and evening but we would rather splurge on the people we care about rather than half a cut back version for people we don't really!

Couldn't tell you what we have spent so far and will probably never bother to add it up.

xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Pops said:


> Like Boofs and Mrs V, we have a larger budget...in fact, we don't have one, we just booked where we loved and are having the things we want. It isn't a show off wedding, far from it, it just happens that the things we like add up!
> 
> We could get a lot more for our money elsewhere as we are only having 40 people all in to the day and evening but we would rather splurge on the people we care about rather than half a cut back version for people we don't really!
> 
> Couldn't tell you what we have spent so far and will probably never bother to add it up.
> 
> xxx

We had exactly the same situation Pops! Like you we didn't have a 'budget', my mum was incredible. It was the location and food that cost the most for ours but at the end of the day it was spot on what I wanted - people I wanted there for the my reasons. It was lovely because I got to speak to all of my friends as if we were just having a big meal out and they all said they loved that. We just sat in a circle and everyone shared stories on how they knew me and Graham..it was hilarious the things people remembered and I'd forgotten :blush: Unfortunately my in-laws got to hear a few things that I rathered they didn't but hey :haha:, everyone had a great time. I just remember laughing so much my stomach hurt the next day. Hope you and Boofs both have a great one! xxx


----------



## booflebump

Pops said:


> In fact, we don't have one, we just booked where we loved and are having the things we want. It isn't a show off wedding, far from it, it just happens that the things we like add up!

I'm with you there my lovely :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## lynne192

would love to be able to do that but not reality or possible for us.


----------



## MrsVenn

Everybody has different circumstances lynne and you've got lots of time to nab some right bargains to have what you want :) Make sure you go to a wedding fayre or two and sign up to magazine forums, looooads of tips and freebies etc. I loved Wedding Ideas, they were brilliant for tips etc.


----------



## lynne192

yes very true, just never fun having to worry about the money. but we'll get there don't want to put it off any longer than we need too.


----------



## MrsVenn

lynne192 said:


> yes very true, just never fun having to worry about the money. but we'll get there don't want to put it off any longer than we need too.

5 years is a lovely long time to get together what you need and spread the costs out. Have you got a 'wedding fund' pot for all your change? It really tops up after a while so would recommend doing that. 

I reckon you'll get what you want, you just have to look around for bargains and what not :thumbup: Get some boxes and start collecting bits and bobs, you'll be surprised by what you accumulate. 

Also just a money saving idea for you, my aunt saved loads and loads of jars and washed them all out over a few months. She filled them with glitter and candles for a party once and used these as decorative features, centre pieces and what not, they looked fab. Just an alternative to expensive centre pieces if you need ideas.


----------



## lynne192

that sounds great, what did she actually do with them? i have been looking at the boxes tht you get when you order a chocolate melt from domino's and really love thier boxes so thinking i might just steal the design and put the tablet we get made in them might need a smaller version though, not got a penny jar yet might do when get settled into new house everytime i save any money at the moment it goes to all our baby making things, okp, fertilitymonitor, softcups, pre-seed, pregnancy tests etc, so ended up back to square one lol... moving into my new house hopefully in the next few days so going to try and budget more than i already am.


----------



## MrsVenn

She basically asked us all to save our jars from sauces. She then soaked them in fairy liquid and scrubbed the labels off. She put all of hers in the dishwasher on a hot wash (tub of boiling water will also do) and washed them all. Dried them and made them nice and clean. She then got a ton of glitter from Hoobycraft and poured it in to the jars at different heights. Then got a bag of tealights from Homebase and put a couple in each jar. They gave a really twinkly like glimour to them. You could tie ribbons around the top of them too for extra effect, could tuck a flower in to the ribbon etc. Also mirrors under them would look good to make them really reflect. 

Definitely get a penny jar, the sooner the better, it'll soon mount up!


----------



## honeybee2

good idea mrs venn!


----------



## MrsVenn

Also fairly lights, just strings of white fairy lights can turn a room in to a lovely atmosphere..you just need lots of extension leads! You can wrap ribbon around the wires to disguise them and again hang things off of the wires etc. to make them blend in and pretty.


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun keep that all in mind :D


----------



## Missy89

Yeah and things like that you can get as you go along, Im really bad at saving money and I wanted to save it for the new house when we've got a bigger kitchen but I kept blowing what ever I saved so instead now when Im out and I see something I want for the new house (kitchen stuff scatter pillows throws etc.) I buy it and keep it under the stairs for when we move- you cant spend what youve allready brought!

You could do the same for the wedding, if you get your colors in mind you could buy one thing every month, like your boquet, then some decorations, then half the invites ect. things that can just cost £5-£20 a time and you'll have all the extras you need in no time :)


----------



## babytots

Missy89 said:


> You could do the same for the wedding, if you get your colors in mind you could buy one thing every month, like your boquet, then some decorations, then half the invites ect. things that can just cost £5-£20 a time and you'll have all the extras you need in no time :)

This is what we are doing I made a list when we decided to get married and each week have bought something off the list for the wedding. That way we are spreading the cost without being completely skint. With you having 5 years to plan it Lynne you will get everything you want for your wedding. I never thought it would be possible for us to plan and pay for a wedding in the space of 4/5 months but we are :D x


----------



## indy and lara

We got engaged in the September and married 10 weeks later and it was magical. My parents paid for most of it and the day cost about £4000 in total. We never wanted a white wedding and as we are not religious did not want married in a church either.

We married in the Victoria Street Registry Office in Edinburgh. We invited 28 people for the whole day. They met up there as did lots of others who were coming at night and some of the kids I taught! We used taxis as cars which took everyone to a restaurant we both loved for a meal. We had the place to ourselves and it was fabby (excellent food). 

We then hired the Mining Museum for our reception. We had about 100 there. Spent about £700 on an excellent band and had a nice buffet. The room is spectacular and still has lots of the mine equipment in so the setting is quite unique. Had a good buffet supplied by the museum. 

Mum and Dad made my favours. A cousin made the flowers and button holes. We bought nice invitations and wrote them ourselves. (from a local craft shop) A friend of a friend did the photos. I bought my dress in Phase 8 and my jacket from Coast. Andy's suit cost more than my outfit!

I don't think you have to spend a fortune if you don't want to. Neither of us would have been comfortable at a big do and I am not a white frock kind of girl so it was an easy choice to do what we did. My Mum was terminally ill when we married and it was important for us to get married before she died. It was a relaxed and very emotional day but didn't break the bank. We were supposed to be going to China for our honeymoon 3 months later but Mum was too ill for me to get insurance by then (they would not cover my flight home if she worsened). So we cancelled and went to New York for 4 nights instead as we could get home much quicker if need be. Thankfully though we didn't. 

It will be a special day no matter how much you spend on it. You make the choices which sut you, not other people. As we said, we would not have done it any other way even if we had 4 years to plan it!


----------



## lynne192

thats nice hun married quick wish we could be but not gonig to happen. but will get there just like to see what other people have spend and if they have spent less how lol..


----------



## Ang3l

Our wedding cost about £7000 - £8000 I think.


----------



## lynne192

thanks for sharing hun bet it was brilliant day xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We spent 20k+ on our wedding and 6k+ on our honeymoon, stupid amounts of money I know but we paid for most of it ourselves.xxx


----------



## lynne192

wow wish i had that to spare, congrats on the wedding bet it was brilliant.


----------



## honeybee2

20K bloomin ek!!!! did the queen come? lmao sorry- i bet it was a wonderful day, and trust me if i had anything like that sort of money i would too. xx


----------



## lynne192

:haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Crazy ay, I think you just get carried away when your planning a wedding, we had the money so we spent it, it was worth every single penny but I think we would have enjoyed it just as much if we had spent 5k.

My poor dress is now stuffed in a box in the loft :(


----------



## lynne192

its good u enjoyed it i am terrible one for bargins so i think i'd still do a cheap wedding lol :D only thing i am worried about is good food and good entertainment


----------



## Missy89

lynne192 said:


> its good u enjoyed it i am terrible one for bargins so i think i'd still do a cheap wedding lol :D only thing i am worried about is good food and good entertainment

Yeah im like this I'd prefere not to spend alot of money as I think theres better things to spend it on so even though I've been tld to get what I want (within reason of course) I've still shopped around and really weighed up the cost agaisnt enjoyment factor/need for it:thumbup:

Think ill have to revise the buget for the party later tho :dohh: I went abit mad this weekend with my mum deciding on a few extras lol:haha:


----------



## honeybee2

its a good job i had 18 months to 'properly' plan my wedding (been planning since we got engaged but been properly booking and planning since we booked the date) ...my point is, i had time to bargain hunt!!!!!!


----------



## lynne192

yeah same got 19months to plan so bargin hunting is now my full time job :D


----------



## lynne192

Missy89 said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> its good u enjoyed it i am terrible one for bargins so i think i'd still do a cheap wedding lol :D only thing i am worried about is good food and good entertainment
> 
> Yeah im like this I'd prefere not to spend alot of money as I think theres better things to spend it on so even though I've been tld to get what I want (within reason of course) I've still shopped around and really weighed up the cost agaisnt enjoyment factor/need for it:thumbup:
> 
> Think ill have to revise the buget for the party later tho :dohh: I went abit mad this weekend with my mum deciding on a few extras lol:haha:Click to expand...

awww thats good of your mum noone is helping me with anything so its kinda more about the saving than the fun for me.


----------



## Missy89

lynne192 said:


> Missy89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> its good u enjoyed it i am terrible one for bargins so i think i'd still do a cheap wedding lol :D only thing i am worried about is good food and good entertainment
> 
> Yeah im like this I'd prefere not to spend alot of money as I think theres better things to spend it on so even though I've been tld to get what I want (within reason of course) I've still shopped around and really weighed up the cost agaisnt enjoyment factor/need for it:thumbup:
> 
> Think ill have to revise the buget for the party later tho :dohh: I went abit mad this weekend with my mum deciding on a few extras lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> awww thats good of your mum noone is helping me with anything so its kinda more about the saving than the fun for me.Click to expand...

Mums doing a paying for the food for me, its her profession anyhows, its costing her about £200 no idea how much it would be if we were hiring her to do it but think we've got off very lighty! Other than that me and OH are paying for everything- mums making me spend more tho! She keeps comming up with more things that I want to buy!:haha: I should send her on here! Shes great with ideas and bargins and cheap fixes!:thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

thats brilliant wish we had some family help x


----------



## dizzyspells

We are paying for ours ourselves and to be honest dont have a budget as such.We could have had a huge wedding and spent a fortune but our savings our for childrens future and if dont have to touch them we dont want to.We have just bought things (and changed things) by saving up out incoming money.My ring & OHs ring have cost the most but we decided we wanted to spend on the rings as its what we will take away with us.The cost of everything excluding dress & rings at a guess is about4.5- 5k and thats for 40 close family and friends for the recepetion and about 20 extra friends on the evening.We wanted it to be small and surrounded by everyone who means the most to us.

4k will get you a long way hun!!!


----------



## lynne192

sadly my budget will be lucky if its £2k now :( but will make it work.


----------



## dizzyspells

Of course you will hunni!!!x


----------



## lynne192

got to plan everything to the penny and stick to it at least i have saved a fortune on my dress hopefully keep the lucky strek running


----------



## dizzyspells

There some amazing bargains about hun,for instance favour bags £3 for 50 on Ebay and then just bob some mints or chocs in them you could do it for £6,most things can be done nicely without spending a fortune.We made all our invites and it only cost us about £12 to do them all andI love them!,the same style ones were going to cost a fortune from a supplier and they were so simple!x


----------



## honeybee2

we paid £7 for 100 clear celophane bags, £3 for 10 metres of black ribbon and £20 for old fashioned sweets- hey presto...favours!!!!!!!!! and beautiful favours at that- they look incredible, so professional!!!


----------



## lynne192

nice do you have pictures?


----------



## honeybee2

no sorry, they are at my MOH (my boyfriend had an actual addiction to sweets and would only eat them all up) when I get hold of them I will take pictures. But they look amazing!!


----------



## lynne192

i bet they do hun :D


----------



## honeybee2

here are the bags I got- 100 they are cheaper now too!!!

Obv instead of using pot puri I put in old fashioned sweets instead haha! They send free ribbon too!!!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-9-Clear-.../280431536455?pt=UK_Crafts_PapercraftTools_RL


----------



## lynne192

nice thanks for the link :D x


----------



## 0400772

Sorry to jump in on this conversation but i just thought i could maybe help.

I want to be a wedding planner and im awesome at things like this :)

There are a few internet shops that sell cheap as chips brides dresses and brides maid . The obvious being ebay. My advice would be to look for one you like. Print it off and take to bridal shop they will find you something or similar cut and let you try it on. Letting you know if it suits you!!

Also you can make your own invitations, save the date card. If you want more help on this i can certainly help you out.

Also your own centrepieces dont have to be expensive, its how you present them!! (loads ideas if you want too).

The hardest part of your wedding wil be the venue. Do you plan on having the marriage ceremony and the reception in the same place. Where i live you can now get married in the venue your reception will be and it costs much less that if you had two venues.

If you would like further help then please private mail. :) GBot lots for you to consider


----------



## lynne192

thanks will pm you for details


----------

